# bear attack string supressor problems



## hillbilly38 (Jun 13, 2011)

hi yall, having problems with my top string stop breaking well basically tore in half. i called bear a week ago they were cool and said they would send me a set that was supposed to have been mailed monday...still not here. i do think i have found the cause of the stop breaking. after surfing for past week and looking for related issues. and talking to local pro shop the bear attack set at lowest setting at static the string is set at about 1/16" away from the stop which is perfect but for guys like me that pull 70lbs. fairly easy there is a problem. when you crank up the poundage to 70lbs. the string pushes on the stop about 1/16" at static so it causes excessive wear and premature breakage of the stops. there is 2 ways to fix this either shoot a lighter poundage or....and bear told me to do this. bend the arm that holds the stop. i really dont like having to bend or alter a bow i paid 1k for i kinda think at this price they should have had the "kinks" worked out... but hey who am i to say such things:wink: im a fabricator that works in a machine shop so i can fix this fairly easy but i thought id let fellow archers with this bow know what it is that causes these ...rediculious things to break so you dont have to reinvent the wheel trying to figure out what happened when you break one... i also talked to bear rep at basspro so bear will..well i hope they fix this...on next years model. all i think they need to do is set the stop at 70lb instead of 60lb. then if you shoot 60lbs all you need to do is move or slide the stop forward about 1/8". these are my findings. i hope this helps someone that finds theirself in the same situation i was in a week ago when mine broke. i also hope i get a new set of stops in the mail soon :sad:


----------



## dontdrinkthekoo (Jul 25, 2010)

Bear will def take care of you and don't be surprised if it takes a good week to get the parts even after they are put in the mail. they use slow shipping methods I assume because it's cheaper. Also, those stops are only rated for around 2000 shots on any of the bows that used them. Kind of like a set of tires. Your going to have to replace them as regular wear and tear.. Bow shoots great though, doesn't it! Love mine.


----------



## hillbilly38 (Jun 13, 2011)

yeh.. shoots awesome.. stops got here and this set fits better than the originals. they told me they would only last bout half as long as you stated but to wear out in 4 or 5 weeks was a bit of a disappointment. im really glad i didnt have to mess with the arms that hold them.


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

I found the exact same issue with the Truth 2. At 70 lbs max weight the string was acutally being pushed towards the shooter a tiny bit. I had read about bending the arms to create clearance, and Bear told me the same on the phone. I actually took the stoppers off the arms and cut small sections of the arms off until I had the clearance that I wanted. I would love to try the new Attack or Carnage, they look awesome.


----------

